# 1992 nissan nx2000



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

I have a 1992 nissan nx2000 I just bought was sitting a garage for 5 years and didnt move i put new spark plugs and spark plugs wires, new fuel filters and a distributer and new battery. Tested the fuel pressure and am receiving 60psi seems a little high but wont argue. My car starts but dies after idling and for that my spark plugs are covered in carbon and my exhaust has carbon on it as well. Now it's at a shop and they put all this together and are stumped and are professionals. There last guess was a messed up computer. Maybe we are overlooking something. Please help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A 60 psi fuel pressure is way too high; it should be around 36 psi. The extremely high fuel pressure will cause the engine to run rich thus resulting in the excessive carbon buildup and unstable engine operation; the Fuel pressure regulator (FPR) is most likely defective. An ECU code readout can be performed to see if there are any fault codes set which would better help to diagnose your problem; however fixing the high fuel pressure problem may resolve everything.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Either the fuel pressure regulator is bad, there is no vacuum getting to the regulator (disconnected or leaking vacuum hose or carbon built up in the intake, clogging the port) or there is a blockage in the fuel return line (debris in line, rusted metal line or kinked line). 60 PSI is way too much for running fuel pressure! It will cause a rich mixture, can cause the plugs to foul and damage the catalytic converter.


----------



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

I have other things running off I'm pretty sure it's the ecu if it end up bot being then I will try that thank you sll


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel pressure regulator is mechanical, so a bad ECU will not cause the fuel pressure to be to high when the engine is running. That's not saying you don't have an ECU issues, just that it won't cause the fuel pressure to be 60 psi.


----------



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

So I took the ecu out and after a couple days put the original back in and come to find out my t top is leaking causing moisture build up in the car and the car sitting for 5 years not being touched caused ecu to be wet so when it dried it fixed it good to go


----------

